# Fort walton coverd in oil and dispersant



## CatHunter

*n/a*

:whistling:...


----------



## CatHunter

...


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

Man that is a shame, thanks for sharing.


----------



## need2fish

I hate to hear that!


Best Defense said:


> Bottom line - any fish that you kill should be examined completely (liver, body cavity, ect...) if you find anything unusual please call me @ (850) 982-7092 and i will help you get your fish tested by someone that has not been bought by bp.
> 
> Spike


Above is from another thread on the sick fish ....if you are so inclined.


----------



## Catchinem

I may have to eliminate fish from my diet *GRRRRRRR!!!!!!*


----------



## N2FISHN

where did the oil come from?


----------



## beachsceneguy

that sux ! big time !


----------



## Framerguy

That's what I was wondering too, they are well within the bay area that there should have been some additional oil or sludge along the island between FWB and East Pass in Destin. I don't dispute that it's there, the photos speak for themselves. I am wondering how it got there from the GOF without leaving a trail behind it on its travel to that point.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Man that's some messed up looking fish. I'm glad none of the one's I catch look like that!


So what did ya do with em??


----------



## JoeyWelch

I notice the picture only has two in it. Was this the only two? How many others did yall catch total? How many healthy looking, How many with the rot?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Are you sure it's oil?? 

From the pictures it looks like a mass of half rotten "man' o war" jellyfish and grass. Where were those fish caught?


----------



## hamhands

N2FISHN said:


> where did the oil come from?



Natural seepage from the bottom and from the engines of big boats. Sealark confirmed. If i may be allowed to be a smart ass, did you test a sample? How do you really know thats oil? 

JK of course... That sucks. I guess we will be dealing with this coming ashore for many years to come.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Play'N Hooky said:


> Are you sure it's oil??
> 
> From the pictures it looks like a mass of half rotten "man' o war" jellyfish and grass. Where were those fish caught?



Exactly what I was thinking. Pics don't look like oil.


----------



## hamhands

Play'N Hooky said:


> Are you sure it's oil??
> 
> From the pictures it looks like a mass of half rotten "man' o war" jellyfish and grass. Where were those fish caught?


In the mouth.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

I know this guy and he is no BSer. Look at his previous posts.


----------



## CatHunter

speaking of that i need a tune up Galvin ill be coming to see u soon


----------



## Downtime2

Would love to see the lab results. That much oil don't just slip in the pass and run upcurrent to a spot by a marina. Barge shit maybe?? Far as the fish? Maybe while the commercial guys are raping the gulf by the tons while rec guys can't keep a red? Might find a deformed one on occassion. Maybe more. Who knows. Again, I would love to see a mass spectrum of what is in said fish.


----------



## CatHunter

its been there the whole time


----------



## Downtime2

If they are "threatened". Commercial guys ought to have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## JoeyWelch

So how many fish did you have total(a guess will be fine) and how many were messed up?


----------



## CatHunter

...


----------



## hamhands

jlw1972 said:


> So how many fish did you have total(a guess will be fine) and how many were messed up?


Are you sure the ones with the lesions were really fish? They could be aliens from another planet. I mean i see the pics, but you could have just drew those fish on a piece of paper.


----------



## JoeyWelch

hamhands said:


> Are you sure the ones with the lesions were really fish? They could be aliens from another planet. I mean i see the pics, but you could have just drew those fish on a piece of paper.



Good Point. CatHunter,... Do you need to to confess something? 

JOKE


----------



## hamhands

jlw1972 said:


> Good Point. CatHunter,... Do you need to to confess something?
> 
> JOKE



I lol'd


----------



## CatHunter

iam pretty sure there fish


----------



## hamhands

CatHunter said:


> nah i don't draw snappers i draw catfish and its not really my style hears what mine looks like


Dayum kid, i dont think i have ever heard of anyone as into catfish as you are. Nice drawings btw.


----------



## Friedandtartared

That goo goo could have come down the Intracoastal from points west. I bet it is a living breathing entity that reproduces. It may become a Purple People Eater.


----------



## cobe killer

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not the one eyed,one horned blind purple people eater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whome

CatHunter said:


> Its funny you say the commercial guys are raping the gulf iv seen about 20 charter boats with commercial deck reels strapped on them as well as commercial boxes on there decks looks like there climbing over the fence after 20 years of battling them


Ok, If you are going to defend commercial fishing then defend it with facts. The *FACT* is that no one can get into commercial fishing unless an active commercial permit holder gets out. There is a Moratorium on the licenses.

So your accusation about charter boats going commercial fishing may in fact be true, however your accusation that ALL charter boats are commercial fishing snapper is FAR from the truth. 

The *FACT* of the matter is that there are less than 100 boats in the ENTIRE gulf of Mexico that are licensed to commercially fish for Red Snapper. Therefore less than 100 boats get 3,500,000 pounds of snapper, while the other 100,000's of thousands of anglers get the leftover 3,000,000 pounds.

This is not a thread I would complain about commercial fisherman on, but since you try and make it look like "Everyone is doing it, so its ok if I do it too", I just thought the facts should be known....


----------



## Kim

I don't intend to say that what Catfish said at the start of this post is wrong, but I will say it is exaggerated. I saw the same thing as he did. I know what a war zone looks like and that was not it. The city of Fort Walton Beach is not covered with oily residue. The oil and residue didn't extend as far as as you could see. It's up on the North shore of the bay and extends about 2 1/2 miles intermittently along the shoreline. 

I'm also going to send a sample in for testing to an independent lab to see what it actually is. It is great that people will take the time and effort to report sitings of oil residue washing up. However it's just as important to be objective about it and leave emotion and embellishment out of the reports and discussions. The fact that it smells like fuel almost eliminates the oily residue as coming from Deepwater Horizon since the volatile portion of the oil would have evaporated in the past year.


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> We did not have many this time id say a few dozen but a month ago we had a few hundred as well as some other boats in the same areas


Just curious here, but...I am wondering with as much video, pics etc.. that you take and post up online(catfish etc..) here, why is it have you have not posted up any pics of back when you were catching "hundreds" of them? The first pics you posted, a month or so ago, I thought were someone elses and I thought you said you'd heard about it but not seen it...IDK , I can't remember 

Not doubting you CatHunter, just been out there a lot and have not seen any personally or know of anyone in my grapevine who has personally seen one, and believe you me, it is a big grapevine covering a lot of that area your fishing.

I wonder if the reason is depth related or is it isolated to one general area etc..I would like to see some video of one on the bandit still flipping and alive


----------



## CatHunter

...


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> this is kinda starting to sound like the birth-er debate all over again:no:



Hey dude, we had 2 trips cancel today because of this BS, and I want to know wtf is going on before we go broke and you sit out there and earn a paycheck selling decomposing fish.


----------



## CatHunter

thats fine with me ill leave the reports on the beach and stop talking about it and go back to freshwater section, do-sent sound like its that important i guess i just figured since iam on the water all most every day of the year between freshwater river fishing and inshore as well as off shore fishing u would like to hear what we see...:thumbsup:


----------



## Surf Bunny

:wallbash:

The warmer temperatures of the water is allowing the oil to resurface.

Didn't you notice the corexit in the photos ???


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> thats fine with me ill leave the reports on the beach and stop talking about it and go back to freshwater section, do-sent sound like its that important i guess i just figured since iam on the water all most every day of the year between freshwater river fishing and inshore as well as off shore fishing u would like to hear what we see...:thumbsup:


That may not be a bad idea, especially since you have no clue what the actual cause of it is and the implications of a "misdiagnosis" could end up costing this area millions of dollars


----------



## biggamefishr

CatHunter said:


> Some one has to feed this country unless you wanna eat 100% imported fish the numbers are allready at 80% imports..and by the way recreational catches almost as much red snapper as commercial with 3.542 commercial pounds and 3.403 million pounds recreational yearly Noaa trys to be as fair as possible but there are millions of recreational fishing at a givin time but this is not a debate on fishing quotas


Alright this statement really pissed me off...don't act like you're Oprah on a feed the hungry campaign, you are a commercial fisherman trying to make a dollar. Thank god we have you though, how would we survive after our 48 day snapper season if it wasn't for you out there supplying us with plenty of snapper that we aren't allowed to catch ourselves


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I really don't get the "lets not talk about it and it'll go away" attitude some of you have.


----------



## whome

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I really don't get the "lets not talk about it and it'll go away" attitude some of you have.


It's not that people don't want to talk about it. The biggest problem is people who don't have any idea what they are talking about see a little brown water in the marina and instantly start posting that Deepwater Horizon's oil has washed up on the beaches!!!

9 times out of 10 at this point it is not related to the deepwater horizon spill. But tourist who see this MIS INFORMATION on this forum and the media don't come to the area because they think they are getting first hand information that the oil has actually covered the beaches.

It needs to be confirmed by someone with some education on the subject before it gets blasted on the internet and media. This will keep business's from going under due to False information


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

The thing is, when it turns out not to be oil, and not related to the oil spill, or basically nothing more than something naturally occuring that was only noticed because a few people are in hyper-overdrive looking for any evidence that the BP spill has ruined the Gulf forever...then you never hear anymore about it. 

No follow-up. 
No post saying "OOPs, Fort Walton *NOT* Covered in Oil After All". 
No WEAR TV story saying "Well...it turns out that it was just seaweed and jellyfish. No reason to cancel your vacation plans or your charter trip".


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Ok, If you are going to defend commercial fishing then defend it with facts. The *FACT* is that no one can get into commercial fishing unless an active commercial permit holder gets out. There is a Moratorium on the licenses.
> 
> So your accusation about charter boats going commercial fishing may in fact be true, however your accusation that ALL charter boats are commercial fishing snapper is FAR from the truth.
> 
> The *FACT* of the matter is that there are less than 100 boats in the ENTIRE gulf of Mexico that are licensed to commercially fish for Red Snapper. Therefore less than 100 boats get 3,500,000 pounds of snapper, while the other 100,000's of thousands of anglers get the leftover 3,000,000 pounds.
> 
> This is not a thread I would complain about commercial fisherman on, but since you try and make it look like "Everyone is doing it, so its ok if I do it too", I just thought the facts should be known....


Your opinions are very strong by your previous posts and YOU ARE A CHARTER CAPTAIN... The laws to fishing just suck!!!! For the charter captain, the commercial fisherman, AND to the recreational angler"fisherman".

I own a boat, jet ski, and boat trailer repair facility in Pensacola, I see all points of view from customers in the recreational, charter, and commercial side of our enviromental resourse "our rivers, bays, estuaries, and the Gulf Of Mexico.
Everyday, I listen to the stories of my customers, We need a fishing license, we have legal lengths, we have open-close fishing seasons. We support our community and economy, We eat what we catch, our livelyhoods are being destroyed!!!!!!!!
We are ALL in the same "BOAT"!!!
Fifteen years ago I don't remember a fishing license. You would go to the bait and tackle shop, buy your bait and tackle, gas up the boat and go have fun catching fish....Five years ago, we could catch a bunch of fish, we could fish year around, it cost $115 for a 100 gallons of gas to go fishing 50 miles offshore ALL DAY!!! We came home with a cooler full of fish for 4 or 5 guys and gals on the boat. LIFE WAS GOOD.
TODAY, it cost $400 plus for the same gas, we can fish 90 days, we can catch 2 fish of the same species, there are 20 times the amount of law enforcement on the water. We all pay taxes, get harassed by the law, pay their salary, and it is only going to get WORSE!!!!

There are 2 entities responsible for our misery, one is our government, and the other is BP. 
THE PEOPLE THAT LIVE OFF, AND TURN TO THIS RECOURSE FOR OUR LIVELIHOOD AND RECREATION ARE SUFFERING!!! We don't need to fight amongst ourselves!!!
We need to bring the parties responsible to responsibility.
We want our clean waters back, we want OUR right to OUR recreation and pursuit of happiness back!!!
We want to be able to earn a living doing what we love back!!!!
We are ALL suffering in this situation!!!! The sick contaminated fish are real.... People have lost their businesses, jobs, and recreation to this catastrophe... OF GOVERNMENT AND BP!!!!!!!!!!
WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT!!!
WHAT I WANT TO KNOW, IS WHAT WE CAN DO. 
This is not an attack on anyone.......
It just really hurts to see what we all love being destroyed. I and you alone can't do anything substantial by our selves.
SO I ask how do we get back what is ours. How can WE better this nightmare of a situation. I can fix anything mechanical, but am at a total loss for this cause.
Can't we all get along for this cause.....
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SuperSpook

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I really don't get the "lets not talk about it and it'll go away" attitude some of you have.


Perhaps if they shut down that whopping 48 day snapper season due to a couple decompsed ,bad icing or rode in the bildge of a flatop for 6 days in 3 footers fish then it will make sense.


edit: 

Not too mention the fact that 98% of the reports anywhere to be seen or heard _*HAVE NOT*_ had unhealthy looking fish


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I really don't get the "lets not talk about it and it'll go away" attitude some of you have.


It's more like "lets not talk about it, its not really there". Seems that the thinking is that "discussion" of the problem(s) will hurt business/earnings for those tied to the resources. Same with diving related injuries/fatalities. Important, but there will be little discussion of the situation or event on the forum... Air/Gas Embolisms or Type II DCS on the "big ship", that's code, will most likely not entice the average diver to "our town", more code.


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatHunter this has made your night hasn't it. Post some ole beat up pictures throw a couple lies in there and BAM! 5 pages of BS that could cost working people in our area alot of money.

You should be ashamed.


----------



## SuperSpook

I have no problem discussing it if it was proven to be related....But if the fish were being caught in the hundreds you would think it would be more wide spread and tons of reports coming...I can verify the release of 600 plus health ARS in the past 45 days and seen piles of mingos killed and no reports. Seems no recs have seen them and then it seems that the "Oil Spill" is why it is happening...I promise you one thing these reports on the media today had 2 charters cancel...Not sure where they were staying or planning on eating but they will lose money as well!

Even stated in this thread, Cathunter claims FWB Marina was a "warzone" I am thinking tyvek suits and respirators and Kim claims it was "Chucky Cheese" so before I am going to trust someones claims I am going to do my research....A lot of which invloves killing fish in the same areas...


----------



## hogdogs

I did forecast the increased sightings of oil when the water temps begin to rise. I also forecast the health problems of our sealife we would see from excessive irresponsible use of corexit. I am no prophet but I have been an "amateur weatherman" for approximately 35 of my 42 years on this green and blue dirt ball we call home. 

I am so disenchanted by my fellow outdoorsmen's decision to sweep this under the proverbial rug! The problem with sweeping shit under the rug is you still smell the shit!

If the verified presence of oil and related issues keeps away the tourons, it is likely because they value their health and peaceful vacation time enuff to choose another location to visit.

For us to blow smoke up their skirt or piss on their backs and call it a warm summer rain is a heinous act. We owe our visitors the honesty and integrity of honorable people!

If their is oil 6 inches or 6 feet under our sugar white sand beaches... It is dishonorable to say our beaches are oil free and their health is safe in our hands!

If their is corexit in that oil, and we know not the possible health risks of contact with the skin of our visitors and their children...

If all of the oil is gone... Then I will personally profess the cleanliness of our beaches and waters to everyone who asks me!
Brent


----------



## hogdogs

> Cathunter claims FWB Marina was a "warzone" I am thinking tyvek suits and respirators and Kim claims it was "Chucky Cheese"


Obviously you never been in a busy Chucky Cheese on a saturday...

I have been in Motorcycle gang related shootouts I would much rather re-visit than step foot inside the door of a chucky cheese ever again!!!:whistling::thumbup:

Brent


----------



## Capt.Eugene

hogdogs said:


> I did forecast the increased sightings of oil when the water temps begin to rise. I also forecast the health problems of our sealife we would see from excessive irresponsible use of corexit. I am no prophet but I have been an "amateur weatherman" for approximately 35 of my 42 years on this green and blue dirt ball we call home.
> 
> I am so disenchanted by my fellow outdoorsmen's decision to sweep this under the proverbial rug! The problem with sweeping shit under the rug is you still smell the shit!
> 
> If the verified presence of oil and related issues keeps away the tourons, it is likely because they value their health and peaceful vacation time enuff to choose another location to visit.
> 
> For us to blow smoke up their skirt or piss on their backs and call it a warm summer rain is a heinous act. We owe our visitors the honesty and integrity of honorable people!
> 
> If their is oil 6 inches or 6 feet under our sugar white sand beaches... It is dishonorable to say our beaches are oil free and their health is safe in our hands!
> 
> If their is corexit in that oil, and we know not the possible health risks of contact with the skin of our visitors and their children...
> 
> If all of the oil is gone... Then I will personally profess the cleanliness of our beaches and waters to everyone who asks me!
> Brent




If it were verified it would be Cool this is BS the whole Thread


----------



## hogdogs

So cathunter intentionally and maliciously made up the sick fish reports? As well as the whole "oil in the marina/pass" report? If so I feel this is more heinous than failing to report the truth when oil is located...

Brent


----------



## Capt.Eugene

hogdogs said:


> So cathunter intentionally and maliciously made up the sick fish reports? As well as the whole "oil in the marina/pass" report? If so I feel this is more heinous than failing to report the truth when oil is located...
> 
> Brent


No Not Particularly But Do you Know For A FACT IT IS OIL FROM BP.
A FACT NOT YOUR BEST GUESS!!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

hogdogs said:


> So cathunter intentionally and maliciously made up the sick fish reports? As well as the whole "oil in the marina/pass" report? If so I feel this is more heinous than failing to report the truth when oil is located...
> 
> Brent


I don't think he made it up. I think conclusions may have been jumped to before all the facts are in...


----------



## CatHunter

:whistling:


----------



## lastcast

Kim, exactly how does deep water crude mixed with highly toxic dispersents at freezing temperatures react to warm Gulf streams? You're not a rocket scientest, set back and STFU!


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> once again for all the skeptics sorry i had to delete the threds off of here but there's people that wouldn't believe some things if hit hitt them in the face with no concerns for the children in our water ways. pisses me off some times but what ever here is our marina were i was at today when wear 3 news was there filming, CASE CLOSED go call some one else a lier on here iam done with this section of the forum..its pointless
> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_15474.shtml


Hold on there buddy, You are out there catching red snapper to sell to the public and claiming to be catching sick fish along side of them so don't point that negligence wand at us on how we feel about the health of children. I have not called you a liar, and am I damn sure am not trusting your scientific conclusion that it is related to BP, fish or the fwb stuff..But you seem to really want to get that point across lately that is 100% related with no scientific proof to back it, and that is costing people money....:thumbdown:


----------



## hogdogs

If there is bulk quantity of oil and it was released incidentally within the bay, even a ******* like me with my minimal investigative skills would realize the slick would point right to the offending vessel or address...

We have between 94 and 184 millions of gallons of crude spilled (may be any number above this) with a, likely liberal, estimated MAX of 16 million of those gallons retrieved or burned off... So dispersant is responsible for the irresponsible hiding of the vastest of majorities of gallons. This oil is on our beaches, both under the sand and atop in the form of "tar balls" which are simply oil rolled around in sand, in the form of "plumes" at various depths of the water column, and just laying n the bottom of the gulf, passes and southern ends of our rivers in the form of an oily, slimy massive mess.

BP used an estimated MINIMUM of 1.8 MILLION gallons of corexit. More than 10 percent of the total recovered or burned ff.

Here is the MSDS sheet for "sweet crude"
http://www.martinmarietta.com/products/MSDS-CrudeOil.pdf

Here they are for corexit 9500 and 9580
http://www.lmrk.org/corexit_9500_uscueg.539287.pdf

http://www.cleancaribbean.org/docs/COREXIT_9580_UsCuEg.PDF
In and of themselves as written you will find they are semi sedate with minimal risks...
Both state for spill strategy and precautions... AKA...
6. ACCIDENTAL RELEASE MEASURES...

ENVIRONMENTAL PRECAUTIONS :
Do not contaminate surface water.
(I realize this probably refers to fresh water rivers and streams)

But this is the scariest statement of the entire sheet...
11. TOXICOLOGICAL INFORMATION
No toxicity studies have been conducted on this product.

Hell, "industrial" BOOZE has at least had toxicological testing performed (albeit more fun than testing corexit I am sure)...
http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/ET/ethyl_alcohol.html

But if you read the MSDS on stated ingredients listed for corexit, you will find toxicological testing on those.

One more issue I have with these products is they contain Volatile Organic Compounds in the form of Hydrocarbons in the form of petroleum based products... I thought petroleum based compounds were the offending chemicals?

FBP!!!
Brent


----------



## Capt.Eugene

We Better STOP USiNG:1. Asphalt on our roads it has Hydrocarbons!
 2. Shingles on our Roofs Tar in those 
3. Telephone Polls Have been treated with Hydrocarbons

Get Real People Find out what it is then post the RESULTS FROM THE TEST!!!
I heard today the radioactive wast was making it to the USA so don't go outside you will be exposed and get cancer.

That is BS but I did hear it.
Some will stay inside some will not.
The ones that do will miss out the one that don,t will enjoy a beautiful day and go on with life.


----------



## hogdogs

Both of the corexit products show concern for aquatic species...

I am 100% confident that the corexit removed NOT ONE SINGLE OUNCE of oil from the environment! Delaying the inevitable is not in our best interest. It was done in hopes of pulling some heat off the offending corporation. Their hoped for side effect is that this oil and added chemical compounds will stay hidden until they have their "return to work" release forms signed by Dr.Oilindustryregulator. And to think THEY ARE A LARGE PARTNER IN THE COMPANY GRANTED THE ONLY FUCKING PERMIT SINCE THE MORATORIUM!!! And they get it DURING the moratorium... Talk about breaking off the proverbial dick in the asses of the RESPONSIBLY OPERATED oil and drilling companies!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs

When they go dropping the liquid portion of ASPHALT from planes into the GOM, I will bitch just as loudly!!!

The use of corexit was not helpful! The intentional sinking of oil to hide it is a violation of FEDERAL LAW... CRIMINAL in fact!!!

Pump a bilge knowingly containing petroleum and squirt the Dawn Dish soap on it while video taping it and send it to the EPA and every other alphabet soup agency... Watch them race to your address beating, kicking and biting each other to be the first to warp you in the head with a baseball bat to haul your criminal ass to jail to be held until trial!!!

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
Dang nay sayers are really pushin' my buttons!!!
Brent


----------



## JoeyWelch

As for naysayers Brent I give my opinion because ive been out, fished, caught fish and come to my conclusion based on what ive seen. How bout you? What did you see? Your fish look sick?

He has one of these post every week. I don't think he is intentionally trying to hurt others(hope not anyway) But he likes the attention from it. 

Sometimes feeding the country is not enough:thumbdown:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## H2OMARK

IMHO, if the oil/tar was gone as some would like to believe (including me), then I can't imagine why BP is sending out an exploratory sonar vessel and moving heavy equipment in to clean up tar mats that are showing up near shore along the coast. Maybe they're just being good stewards of the environment and cleaning up somebody elses spill. Gentle Wolf has it right, if it's not discussed, then nothing will happen. Silence is consent.
http://www.pnj.com/article/20110512...d-oil-mats?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

I do have remorse for all the lost revenue but things aren't going to get any better for any of us, recreational and commercial until the situation is rectified.


----------



## hamhands

H2OMARK said:


> IMHO, if the oil/tar was gone as some would like to believe (including me), then I can't imagine why BP is sending out an exploratory sonar vessel and moving heavy equipment in to clean up tar mats that are showing up near shore along the coast. Maybe they're just being good stewards of the environment and cleaning up somebody elses spill. Gentle Wolf has it right, if it's not discussed, then nothing will happen. Silence is consent.
> http://www.pnj.com/article/20110512/NEWS01/105120325/BP-use-sonar-seek-out-submerged-oil-mats?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
> 
> I do have remorse for all the lost revenue but things aren't going to get any better for any of us, recreational and commercial until the situation is rectified.



HEY BUDDY! There aint no room for logic in this thread! You take your learnin smarts elsewhere.


----------



## CatHunter

jlw1972 said:


> As for naysayers Brent I give my opinion because ive been out, fished, caught fish and come to my conclusion based on what ive seen. How bout you? What did you see? Your fish look sick?
> 
> He has one of these post every week. I don't think he is intentionally trying to hurt others(hope not anyway) But he likes the attention from it.
> 
> Sometimes feeding the country is not enough:thumbdown:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



you wanna be fisherman i haven't seen you post a fishing report in months, you need to go back to construction and let the real fisherman talk around here..the ones that actually fish on a regular basis not just run around asking questions about fishing..And stop peaking your head intoo these forums calling every one a liar that post a picture of a fish or tar ball, Its actually out there dude if you would get off of your couch and drive around on the water for a bit and get your face out the computer you would see it too..


----------



## duckgrinder

I'm not going to argue on what it is but it just seems weird how a big mat can go through the Destin pass and not touch anything travel down the ICW a few miles and stop there. And I'm guessing that it went through the pass at Destin as it is the closest to the gulf which is an est. of 4 or more miles to where it is (not saying it can't just highly unlikely), again without it having been seen anywhere else.

My best GUESS is it is oil, but NOT from BP. Most likely from a barge. Fort Walton is where I spend most of my vacation time at out on the island. I am very familiar with where this is, this will NOT stop me from coming back!


----------



## CatHunter

Its been in there for months its not just sneaking in its lying on the bottom and surfacing when the temperature is hott enough and then sinking back to the bottom, with the water temperature rising there will be more and more showing up on a daily basis..as for the fish iam not the only ones seeing them coming in sick http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_15477.shtml


----------



## SuperSpook

H2OMARK said:


> IMHO, if the oil/tar was gone as some would like to believe (including me), then I can't imagine why BP is sending out an exploratory sonar vessel and moving heavy equipment in to clean up tar mats that are showing up near shore along the coast. Maybe they're just being good stewards of the environment and cleaning up somebody elses spill. Gentle Wolf has it right, if it's not discussed, then nothing will happen. Silence is consent.
> http://www.pnj.com/article/20110512/NEWS01/105120325/BP-use-sonar-seek-out-submerged-oil-mats?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
> 
> I do have remorse for all the lost revenue but things aren't going to get any better for any of us, recreational and commercial until the situation is rectified.



Its PR, how many huge tarmats or tarballs were reported in cobia season when we had hundreds out there "spotting"? The hydrocarbon is going back to where it lives, hell if its 4 feet under sand than it is getting there faster than I thought.


I havent seen any tarballs,mats or sick fish, and if I did I would say something about it .period. I have seen some unusual pieces of things floating around but I cant rule it as a tarball and aint touching because it could be shit. Also I cant tell you how many sick looking redfish I have seen with unusual growths and discolorations I have seen in Pensacola bay over the past 35 years, let them spend a few weeks in Bayou Chico (most polluted body of water in FL) and see what comes out....oddly though the sick fish are usually swimming/dying and won't eat, but not these reef fish apparently.

It bugs the piss out of me when I see FB pages etc..littered with newly self-proclaimed conservation scientists and biologists stating the "Gulf is ruined and polluted" when in fact the Mississippi River dumps more pollutants into the GOM on a daily basis than that 1 well head could even think of but you never hear or have heard these idiots state that...They don't have the brain capacity to understand that everytime it rains in Illinois pesticides, fertilizers,pharmaceuticals, refined fuels dripping out someones car or washing out pipes from water treatment plants all wash in that gutter and beeline to the River and out the poop chute into the GOM. 

I have 15 years in the Audubon society and was the youngest memeber on the board of directors ever and studied birds and wildlife ecosystems for many of my younger years before I started watching them down the barrel of a 12 gauge, none the less I learned a lot about pollution and love the fact that each time I see and Osprey, bluebird I can say I put a platform up or I hung 100 nest boxes this winter"...So dont any of you think I am on here to cover up anything and not discuss it.

Cathunter I have always liked on here,but this issue is an BIG issue for me...Because he is spearheading this floridaoilspilllaw.com crap oddly enough NOONE I know has pics of these fish or has seen them....

I don't want to call him a liar because in general I do trust his opinion and always loved his reports, but something is awful fishy here so my brain can't help but speculate why they seem to only be caught in the commercial sector...HOPEFULLY I never catch these fish, but as soon as I do I will post it....


----------



## nextstep

corexit fact:
2,000,000 gallons used

gallons of water in the gulf of mexico=
about 650 Quadrillion gallons (650,000,000,000,000,000) 

that is 1 part per 325 billion (325,000,000,000)

this is way less than any chemical contaminate allowed in "DRINKING WATER"

my personal experience since the spill is the fishing has never been better (except for all the regulations)

i plan on going out this weekend and putting some of those contaminated fish in my freezer (weather allowing):thumbup:


----------



## bigrick

I'll admit I was a bit skeptical about the "oil" in the sounds due to how far from the pass it is and that I'm in that area 2 or 3 times a week and have never seen anything resembling oil, but I do think yall need to get off cat hunters ass. He isn't trying to hurt the economy or give bad info. How can anything be done if people are just going to act like nothing happened and everything is ok. Commercial guys see 1000 times the fish a normal recreational fisherman does, so just because you or your friends haven't run into any of the fish doens't mean he BSing. Let's look at some facts though....
About the oil in the sounds, this area has the highest density of large boats to water of anywhere around the fort walton area. Therefore IMO has the highest chance of one of these large boats leaking oil. So maybe not from BP but to say it's jellyfish and seaweed is way more far fetched than saying it's oil. 
Lets look at the fish, a commercial boat is catching hundreds of pounds of snapper a day, compared to the 20 to 50 pounds you and your friends may catch. So I beleive Cathunter has a much higher chance of coming across one of these fish than any of us. 

I'm not a scientist , but I do have common sense. For ya'll to get mad at him for posting things like this is rediculous. The spill sucks for all of us, but to try to make an excuse for every picture someone puts up isn't helping anything.


----------



## CatHunter

nextstep said:


> corexit fact:
> 2,000,000 gallons used
> 
> gallons of water in the gulf of mexico=
> about 650 Quadrillion gallons (650,000,000,000,000,000)
> 
> that is 1 part per 325 billion (325,000,000,000)
> 
> this is way less than any chemical contaminate allowed in "DRINKING WATER"
> 
> my personal experience since the spill is the fishing has never been better (except for all the regulations)
> 
> i plan on going out this weekend and putting some of those contaminated fish in my freezer (weather allowing):thumbup:


I 100% agree with u the fishing east of mobile is better then i have ever seen it we never said its not, but theres things going on in our local waters that are getting swept under the matts.. It concerns me as well as others, the people that report this stuff have no ties to weird conspiracy theory web sites we report them because we see them.


----------



## SuperSpook

bigrick said:


> Lets look at the fish, a commercial boat is catching hundreds of pounds of snapper a day, compared to the 20 to 50 pounds you and your friends may catch. So I beleive Cathunter has a much higher chance of coming across one of these fish than any of us.


I bet I have handled as many snapper as he has this year and know others who have also and we have not seen it..Also I have worked a year on a grouper/tuna longliners and 2-3 years of my life on bandit boats so I know exactly what he does...Fact is we fish the same areas daily and are not seeing it


----------



## CatHunter

SuperSpook said:


> I bet I have handled as many snapper as he has this year and know others who have also and we have not seen it..Also I have worked a year on a grouper/tuna longliners and 2-3 years of my life on bandit boats so I know exactly what he does...Fact is we fish the same areas daily and are not seeing it


id like to see proof of that state ment


----------



## CatHunter

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> Your opinions are very strong by your previous posts and YOU ARE A CHARTER CAPTAIN... The laws to fishing just suck!!!! For the charter captain, the commercial fisherman, AND to the recreational angler"fisherman".
> 
> I own a boat, jet ski, and boat trailer repair facility in Pensacola, I see all points of view from customers in the recreational, charter, and commercial side of our enviromental resourse "our rivers, bays, estuaries, and the Gulf Of Mexico.
> Everyday, I listen to the stories of my customers, We need a fishing license, we have legal lengths, we have open-close fishing seasons. We support our community and economy, We eat what we catch, our livelyhoods are being destroyed!!!!!!!!
> We are ALL in the same "BOAT"!!!
> Fifteen years ago I don't remember a fishing license. You would go to the bait and tackle shop, buy your bait and tackle, gas up the boat and go have fun catching fish....Five years ago, we could catch a bunch of fish, we could fish year around, it cost $115 for a 100 gallons of gas to go fishing 50 miles offshore ALL DAY!!! We came home with a cooler full of fish for 4 or 5 guys and gals on the boat. LIFE WAS GOOD.
> TODAY, it cost $400 plus for the same gas, we can fish 90 days, we can catch 2 fish of the same species, there are 20 times the amount of law enforcement on the water. We all pay taxes, get harassed by the law, pay their salary, and it is only going to get WORSE!!!!
> 
> There are 2 entities responsible for our misery, one is our government, and the other is BP.
> THE PEOPLE THAT LIVE OFF, AND TURN TO THIS RECOURSE FOR OUR LIVELIHOOD AND RECREATION ARE SUFFERING!!! We don't need to fight amongst ourselves!!!
> We need to bring the parties responsible to responsibility.
> We want our clean waters back, we want OUR right to OUR recreation and pursuit of happiness back!!!
> We want to be able to earn a living doing what we love back!!!!
> We are ALL suffering in this situation!!!! The sick contaminated fish are real.... People have lost their businesses, jobs, and recreation to this catastrophe... OF GOVERNMENT AND BP!!!!!!!!!!
> WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT!!!
> WHAT I WANT TO KNOW, IS WHAT WE CAN DO.
> This is not an attack on anyone.......
> It just really hurts to see what we all love being destroyed. I and you alone can't do anything substantial by our selves.
> SO I ask how do we get back what is ours. How can WE better this nightmare of a situation. I can fix anything mechanical, but am at a total loss for this cause.
> Can't we all get along for this cause.....
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



This is exactly the point iam trying to get at bp is trying to slip out the back door and the feds want nothing to do with it,


----------



## SuperSpook

CatHunter said:


> id like to see proof of that state ment


Pfft you are the last person who should be requesting proof of anything..._what are you some kind of half-assed astronaut?_:whistling:

I manage 6-15 people fishing anywhere from 2 to 10 hours fishing time beeliner fishing will dehook up to 1-15 fish per minute , other boats got 50 head dropping 2 hook rigs all over the same areas....Ofcourse we can't kill any snapper so we avoid them best as possible unless we are doing catch/release snapper on light tackle and knocker/sow rigs cathing them 20 feet under the boat...And of 20-30 trips alone doing that I have watched 50 % of them eat, we catch them like this as to try not to damage them..You know I can't provide a ticket stating I killed 500lbs of snapper on a 4 hour charter so my proof,like you is my word.............

So how about you provide some proof that shows me that these fish you have caught are directly related to the DWH incident. You claim that it is and that is where the problem is...Its the way you are going about it, and that is why I want to know wtf is going on before jumping to conclusions. Take this however you want and there is the good and the bad in any industry, but the commercial fishing industry aint leading the pack in the honest characters, charter aint all that better...But like you, and I really do hope you are honest about it, I am being honest and have released and caught alot of fish and you know what its like so if yall all are catching hundreds why are we not seeing them???? Put yourself in my shoes, thanks to this I have a day off Saturday and out of pocket a few hundred bucks I really needed....I have fished since early march and have 100% healthy fish would you not think I or somebody I know would have caught one???.

How are you qualified to properly ID dispersants with the naked eye?? Or declare fwb "covered in oil" with only a mile or 2 of stuff in hundreds miles of coastline?

What depth you catching these fish?

How about some coordinates to 1 rock or within a half mile of where these fish caught?

Also - They are called "Dispersants" for a reason


----------



## hogdogs

So a few thousand gallons of irresponsibly dumped directly into the GoM is fine with you? Their are insects and arachnids needing controlled you know!!!

And I don't give a shit if it were one stinking ounce of corexit... It was not a remedy nor a solution to the oil spill... It was a blatant attempt to make the spill look smaller when in actuality it s harmful in and f itself and the oil was just hidden temporarily! IT DID NOTHING BUT MAKE MATTERS WORSE!!! Had they not DUMPED it on the oil slick, illegally dispersing and hiding the crude, they would have corralled and captured or burned nearly all of the oil by now!!! Why do you people insist on defending the criminals? Are ya'll hired defense SHARKS... ERRRR... ATTORNEYS? If so I guess your desire to make the almighty dollar supercedes your concerns for the GoM, all other saltwater bodies of water, the bays and the future prosperity of the region!!!

FBP...
Here are the CFR's from the USCG booklet...


> Discharge of Oil Prohibited
> The Federal Water Pollution Control Act prohibits the discharge
> of oil or oily waste upon or into any navigable waters of the
> United States This prohibition includes any discharge that
> causes a film or discoloration of the surface of the water, or
> causes a sludge or emulsion beneath the surface of the water
> Violators are subject to substantial civil and/or criminal sanctions,
> including fines and imprisonment


There are more but I am just too tired to stay coherent to find the regs... Getting old ain't for pussies!

Brent


----------



## hogdogs

whoopsy...


----------



## whome

Cathunter, In your other thread you said you found that raft 100 miles offshore, then I asked what you were commercial fishing for 100 miles offshore and you edited your post to say 50 miles offshore. Why would you lie about where you found a raft? Kind of kills any credibility you have with anything else....


----------



## CatHunter

SuperSpook said:


> Pfft you are the last person who should be requesting proof of anything..._what are you some kind of half-assed astronaut?_:whistling:
> 
> I manage 6-15 people fishing anywhere from 2 to 10 hours fishing time beeliner fishing will dehook up to 1-15 fish per minute , other boats got 50 head dropping 2 hook rigs all over the same areas....Ofcourse we can't kill any snapper so we avoid them best as possible unless we are doing catch/release snapper on light tackle and knocker/sow rigs cathing them 20 feet under the boat...And of 20-30 trips alone doing that I have watched 50 % of them eat, we catch them like this as to try not to damage them..You know I can't provide a ticket stating I killed 500lbs of snapper on a 4 hour charter so my proof,like you is my word.............
> 
> So how about you provide some proof that shows me that these fish you have caught are directly related to the DWH incident. You claim that it is and that is where the problem is...Its the way you are going about it, and that is why I want to know wtf is going on before jumping to conclusions. Take this however you want and there is the good and the bad in any industry, but the commercial fishing industry aint leading the pack in the honest characters, charter aint all that better...But like you, and I really do hope you are honest about it, I am being honest and have released and caught alot of fish and you know what its like so if yall all are catching hundreds why are we not seeing them???? Put yourself in my shoes, thanks to this I have a day off Saturday and out of pocket a few hundred bucks I really needed....I have fished since early march and have 100% healthy fish would you not think I or somebody I know would have caught one???.
> 
> How are you qualified to properly ID dispersants with the naked eye?? Or declare fwb "covered in oil" with only a mile or 2 of stuff in hundreds miles of coastline?
> 
> What depth you catching these fish?
> 
> How about some coordinates to 1 rock or within a half mile of where these fish caught?
> 
> Also - They are called "Dispersants" for a reason


First off i said it before iam no scientist all i can tell you is common sense about what i have seen, iam pretty sure this stuff did not come from a barge pumping its bilge 

Two why would i give you coordinates is this going to make u feel better?

third last time i checked FWB does not have hundreds of miles of coast line i think its more on the lines of 13 miles so if 3 miles is littered with crap its a good chuck

and 4th why not take your day off and drive over to FWB to the boat yard marina and do some home work maby ask a few questions there do a little bit of research if you actually want some answers:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Cathunter, In your other thread you said you found that raft 100 miles offshore, then I asked what you were commercial fishing for 100 miles offshore and you edited your post to say 50 miles offshore. Why would you lie about where you found a raft? Kind of kills any credibility you have with anything else....



that was a misprint by my part my bad


----------



## Splittine

This thread reminds me of the PFF back in the olden days. Man I miss it.:whistling: I could see how you could misprint 100 for 50, that 5 key is right in the middle of the 1 and 0 keys, common mistake, its only double the distance, not a big deal.


----------



## SuperSpook

Nah I will take you and Frank Pattis word for it...


----------



## hogdogs

> So a few thousand gallons of irresponsibly dumped directly into the GoM is fine with you? Their are insects and arachnids needing controlled you know!!!


Incomplete statement...
Here...
So a few thousand gallons of irresponsibly dumped chlorpyrifos directly into the GoM is fine with you? Their are insects and arachnids needing controlled you know!!!

Lets see how the gooberment likes that... And I revert to my previous statement... pump one gallon of old motor oil out of the bilge... BAD ENUFF IN AND OF ITSELF!!!! Now video tape yourself (CD's are better) shootin' some Dawn dish soap on the spill to "disperse" aka: SINK IT!!! Let's see how that works out for you!!! On the scale of this negligent "interfering in a federal investigation" I would expect massive repercussions but an realist enuff not to hold my breath. 

Brent


----------



## Kenton

SuperSpook said:


> It bugs the piss out of me when I see FB pages etc..littered with newly self-proclaimed conservation scientists and biologists stating the "Gulf is ruined and polluted" when in fact the Mississippi River dumps more pollutants into the GOM on a daily basis than that 1 well head could even think of but you never hear or have heard these idiots state that...They don't have the brain capacity to understand that everytime it rains in Illinois pesticides, fertilizers,pharmaceuticals, refined fuels dripping out someones car or washing out pipes from water treatment plants all wash in that gutter and beeline to the River and out the poop chute into the GOM.


Great point. The Mississippi is the biggest "runoff" in the US. And like i said the week after the Spill, Ixtoc was about as bad, they used the same means to "clean" it up. We survived then, we will move on and survive this. I honestly like the theory that the Snapper population is SO thick that they are causing more "inbreeding" and lowering thier immune systems. Maybe a little corexit does not help either, but combine the two and you have an issue. My point is, i have not seen any other fish with "sores" other than those of the snapper family. Seems funny to me.


----------



## Instant Karma

Amen, I heard Dr. Bob Shipp say that more of the chemical in corexit flows out of the MS River in 1 hour than they used in DWH. 

Bunch of Chicken Little's.


----------



## nextstep

hogdogs said:


> Incomplete statement...
> Here...
> So a few thousand gallons of irresponsibly dumped chlorpyrifos directly into the GoM is fine with you? Their are insects and arachnids needing controlled you know!!!
> 
> Lets see how the gooberment likes that... And I revert to my previous statement... pump one gallon of old motor oil out of the bilge... BAD ENUFF IN AND OF ITSELF!!!! Now video tape yourself (CD's are better) shootin' some Dawn dish soap on the spill to "disperse" aka: SINK IT!!! Let's see how that works out for you!!! On the scale of this negligent "interfering in a federal investigation" I would expect massive repercussions but an realist enuff not to hold my breath.
> 
> Brent


 we agree more than you think.
we dont even put cigarette butts over the side on our boat.

bp screwed up and they are paying for it. i dont believe they will make the same mistakes again, it hurts their bottom line. i am no fan of bp. at the same time things need to be kept in perspective. the amount of dispersant used was minimal. the oil came from the gulf and was in its natural state. it sucks, but it is not the end of the world or the gulf. suspicious material and fish need to be reported, but not to potential tourists. so far the majority of things being reported are unrelated to the spill. i think everything that logically can be done is being done.


----------



## whome

Splittine said:


> This thread reminds me of the PFF back in the olden days. Man I miss it.:whistling: I could see how you could misprint 100 for 50, that 5 key is right in the middle of the 1 and 0 keys, common mistake, its only double the distance, not a big deal.


Exactly. That tells you right there he will exaggerate a story....


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatHunter said:


> you wanna be fisherman i haven't seen you post a fishing report in months, you need to go back to construction and let the real fisherman talk around here..the ones that actually fish on a regular basis not just run around asking questions about fishing..And stop peaking your head intoo these forums calling every one a liar that post a picture of a fish or tar ball, Its actually out there dude if you would get off of your couch and drive around on the water for a bit and get your face out the computer you would see it too..


Cathunter your right, I have not posted report's here for month's until last weekend. You can however find my reports on GCFC and Mobile Saltwater Fishing Club. I have been and seen. As for driving on the water I had 187 miles(round trip) last weekend. How much farther do you want me to go?

For the record I personally believe you are full of shit.

I wonder if you have started collecting pics and putting your tall tale together for next week yet. Better get started because they are gonna get harder and harder for you to write.:laughing:

They are already getting harder to believe.

50/100 WTF? Good thing your not driving! :thumbup:


----------



## hogdogs

> the amount of dispersant used was minimal.


Not when you realize it did nothing productive regarding the pollution of our waters... In fact it made much of the oil impossible to contain, retrieve or burn off...

It was a bad thing even to the tune of one gallon...

Brent


----------



## CatHunter

:whistling:


----------



## Kim

I was there when the EPA rolled in with their big black vans today. They took all kinds of samples. I talked with them for a while and the gentleman I was speaking with told me that his initial assessment was that it is not tar mats mixed in with the June Grass and the Sea Grass. He also noted that the purple discoloration of the water was extremely localized and doubted that it came in through the East Pass. Their report will be filed on the BP site in about 10 working days. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## CatHunter

Kim said:


> I was there when the EPA rolled in with their big black vans today. They took all kinds of samples. I talked with them for a while and the gentleman I was speaking with told me that his initial assessment was that it is not tar mats mixed in with the June Grass and the Sea Grass. He also noted that the purple discoloration of the water was extremely localized and doubted that it came in through the East Pass. Their report will be filed on the BP site in about 10 working days. I can't wait to read it.


id like to read it as well thanx for that input


----------



## hogdogs

Was the purple colored shit a natural squid ink, algae or possible corexit? If corexit, I think $50 billion in fines for this particular offense is barely adequate!
Brent


----------



## hogdogs

Maybe it was Man-O-war goo! If so, is it odd to be a notable pollution in the bay? I always see them along the beach and rarely seen them in the backwater although I expect they were just missed!

Brent


----------



## SeaBit

Let me get this straight............the lab results conducted by the Environmental Protection Agency will be posted on the BP site? *WTF is up with that? *Why would it be posted on a corporation's website and not the federal government's own EPA site?


----------



## jamessig

After looking at the stuff at the boat yard marina and seeing quite a bit of it clinging to grass on several flats while snorkeling in the sound, I am confident that it is not oil or tar balls at all but that it is some sort of algae.


----------



## Kim

They will have the results on the Florida Department of Environmental Protection Agency site but the reason that they will forward it to the BP site is because of all the sightings that are reported are assumed to be the result of Deepwater Horizon. That appears to be one of the reasons that the BP site has so many reports that are negative. Most of the sightings that are reported, they show up take samples then chemical analysis determines that the oil residue or tar balls didn't come from the Deepwater Horizon source.


----------



## CatHunter

iv been digging around on the EPA site for about a hour now and i cant find any reports of them at the site but i did find some interesting answers to the dispersant questions i had
http://www.epa.gov/bpspill/dispersants-qanda.html#effects2


----------



## markw4321

The Ft walton picture looks like decomposing eel grass goo to me.


----------



## CatHunter

id like to see that grass, unfortunately all any of us have is speculations we wont know till the results come back


----------



## markw4321




----------



## BuckWild

I'm getting on this bandwagon a bit late and probably should stay off being it's 10 pages long, but I can't help myself. (I did not read all 10 pages either, so forgive me if I what I say has already been stated). It's just BS that this crap keeps coming up. Tar balls are sticky tar and that rotten goo is natural decomposing grass and other creatures, possibly jellyfish. I have seen it countless times in the intracoastal waterways on the east coast of FL. Mosquito lagoon and the Banana/Indian rivers have this sludge on the shorelines at different times. It stinks to high heavens when you walk through it. I imagine gas and oil residue builds up in it from it floating on the surface, but I would seriously doubt that it is tar balls as some people are suspecting. I'm not even going to touch the rec/commercial debate going on


----------



## CatHunter

...


----------



## Kim

Ok guys it looks like Cathunter deserves a little slack here. Today a geologist, not sure where he was from, went to the boatyard to take samples and run some tests. Using some kind of light to illuminate the samples they glowed which indicated the presence of hydrocarbons. When they complete the mass spectrometry test they will be able to determine if the oil residue came from Deepwater Horizon or not.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Kim said:


> Ok guys it looks like Cathunter deserves a little slack here. Today a geologist, not sure where he was from, went to the boatyard to take samples and run some tests. Using some kind of light to illuminate the samples they glowed which indicated the presence of hydrocarbons. When they complete the mass spectrometry test they will be able to determine if the oil residue came from Deepwater Horizon or not.



Would I be wrong to think that hydrocarbons would exist around all marina's to an extint due to exhaust? Could this not be the reason the for the glow?

I'm asking.


----------



## Kim

Yes there is an abundance of hydrocarbon discharges into a marina's waters, from exhaust and bilge discharges. The reason for the testing is to determine if those hydrocarbons came from the Deepwater Horizon or not. If it came from Deepwater Horizon, then it is reported as such, if not then nada.


----------



## CatHunter

All Cleaned up case closed nuttin to see here..


----------



## jamessig

CatHunter said:


> ... I know when i was down there this stuff was sticking to our boots like well.. some thing really sticky we had to scrap it off on the concrete before we got back on the boat...


If it was tar balls, you would not have been able to scrape it all off. I doubt if you would have been able to scrape even most of it off, you would have just smeared it around. Did you rinse your boots off eventually and did they come clean or mostly clean?


----------



## JD7.62

What the hell, and no I didnt read all of the thread but I thought this was a fishing forum.

Havnt yall always seen that stuff float up while wading?! Its ALWAYS been there.


----------



## rdg0913

*oil again*

This is beginning to sound like a scene out of the movie Jaws, no sheriff we cannot say there is a shark in the water we will loose tourist dollars. 
Not to be an alarmist but I'm inclined to follow cathunter.

The EPA, Federal Government, BP and Nalco are the real liars in this oil debacle , Coreexit 9527 and 9500 are as mild as ivory soap.






NALCO COREXIT INGREDIENT LIST (Not written by a PR company) 

1,2-Propanediol - The primary ingredient in aircraft anti-freeze and automotive anti-freeze. Used as the killing and preserving agent in pitfall traps, usually used to capture ground beetles. Mixing anti-freeze with heavy metals (iron, cobalt, copper, manganese, molybdenum, zinc, mercury, plutonium, lead, arsenic, aluminium, mercury, cadmium... see list of ingredients spewed by the volcanic oil gusher) makes it very toxic. Not recommended for your aquarium. Don't try going to a sushi restaurant, get salmon eggs, tobiko or uni and start soaking them in anti-freeze. 

Ethanol, 2-butoxy- 

Butanedioic acid, 2-sulfo-, 1,4-bis(2-ethylhexyl) ester, sodium salt (1:1) - Animal studies on rats and rabbits show depression, diarrhea, lethargy, irritation and hemorrhage of the gastrointestinal tract, erythema, edema, premature skin death, malformed fetuses, irritation, coarse skin and of course - death! Oh... it kills fish!www.academicjournals.org... 

Sorbitan, mono-(9Z)-9-octadecenoate - NOAA CAMEO (Comparative Analysis Of Marine Ecosystem Organization) Chemicals page states that exposure to this chemical may cause "chemical pneumonitis", intestinal obstruction, and eye, skin and respiratory tract irritation. 

Sorbitan, mono-(9Z)-9-octadecenoate, poly(oxy-1,2-ethanediyl) derivs. 

Sorbitan, tri-(9Z)-9-octadecenoate, poly(oxy-1,2-ethanediyl) derivs - No toxicity warning found on this stuff. Yey! 

2-Propanol, 1-(2-butoxy-1-methylethoxy) - The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health's Registry of Toxic Effects of Chemical Substances lists it as a suspected neurotoxicant. 

Distillates (petroleum), hydrotreated light - Kerosene... also sold as GumOut Small Engine Gas Treatment I do not recommend you put GumOut in your aquarium... the fish might not be happy.


----------



## Capt.Eugene

That's nothing compared to the vast expanse of the Gulf of Mexico, where there are 643 quadrillion gallons. Even under the worst case scenario, the Gulf has five billion drops of water for every drop of oil. And the mighty Mississippi River pours 3.3 million gallons of new water into Gulf every second

This was a Quote from a news outlet.

Point being that is allot of water "the solvent of the world" It moves Any of the Toxins that do get in the water, They are GONE From the Gulf!!!!
Flushed out to Sea with the Gulf Stream and the Mississippi helping it along with 3.3 million Gal per second.
The Toxins are Half way around the World,Probably Knocking on Japans Door by now.
Ironic seeing how they have sent us some Nuclear Radiation


----------



## rdg0913

*Oil*

Sad to say i don't believe what the Feds and BP say about the actual amount sprayed and dumped. NON OF THIS STUFF WAS LEGAL ACCORDING TO FEDERAL STANDARDS,BANNED IN MOST EUROPEAN COUNTRIES. IT SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN USED IN ANY AMOUNTS PERIOD!!!!

IN 1968 Da Nang. agent orange was brought in by the thousands of gallons in H-53s C-130s c123s military says to us no problem this stuff can't harm you, when we saw what it did to the vegetation and small animals, man what a lie. Took over 30 years for the Government to admit it messed up a lot of people.

The Mississippi river delta and areas around it are dead zones along with large portions of the Mediterranean Ocean as well, and it a'int
nature. Chemicals.
I have become very cynical about what Corporate America and the Federal Gov. tells us what the truth is about anything that affects the average American any longer ,it is a shame you have to dig for the truth these days.

Upon leaving the White House, President Eisenhower remarked "beware the Industrial/Military complex, I think these days are upon us.


----------



## SteveFL

Sorry but I'm late but have to add a bit to this thread.

We....as fisherman and boaters constantly search for ways to catch fish. We go to great lengths looking for any and every tool or bit of knowledge on how to be successful. We'll ask about colors and scents for bait and all have tales to tell about that one certain bait that worked because it has/had just the perfect detail.

....but here many sit thinking and saying if there's oil in the water, fish are going to eat it, live in it and become unfit to eat...... PLEASE... give me a break!! For the most part, we are not fools. These fish are not eating or living in oil contaminated places. Maybe some could have been trapped when the leaked oil was coming in shore. But those fish/creatures did not/could not have survived past that time.

During the oil spill, I watched a camera crew standing on the beach next to what looked like washed ashore crude. After they left, I went down to look myself at what they were reporting on..... it was algae... no crude...algae... Then I saw the report on the news myself and it was reported as ..... crude. I don't think they intended to do that, I simply think they didn't reach down to feel the algae to know any better.

News reporters want to report so they will. Research people want money to research, so they'll research to find something, anything. No news or findings is not profitable so there will be news and reports. Fish do not eat or live in crude. Crude does not sink. Crude is not invisible as some researchers would have you believe. We should just use our heads and not get caught up in the hype. I could have done the same as this thread over the incident above. But why? To hurt our area more??


----------



## rdg0913

*oil*

If what we dump into the ocean accidentally or on purpose did not find its way into the food chain then there wouldn't be any precautionary measures on how much seafood to eat because of mercury and pcb content,and petroleum hydrocarbons for that matter.

Remember Japan in the mid to late sixties, their local fishing industry was almost wiped out because of high mercury content in local fish due to industrial waste runoff. Hundreds of cases of mercury poisoning, during that period the Japanese Government did its best to ignore that problem and cover it up.

The herring fishery in Alaska has still not fully recovered after the Exon Valdez incident.

Look closely at suspected tar balls because algae will adhere to it, algae will grow on anything, so if it looks like algae is that what it really is?


----------



## Downtime2

SteveFL said:


> Sorry but I'm late but have to add a bit to this thread.
> 
> We....as fisherman and boaters constantly search for ways to catch fish. We go to great lengths looking for any and every tool or bit of knowledge on how to be successful. We'll ask about colors and scents for bait and all have tales to tell about that one certain bait that worked because it has/had just the perfect detail.
> 
> ....but here many sit thinking and saying if there's oil in the water, fish are going to eat it, live in it and become unfit to eat...... PLEASE... give me a break!! For the most part, we are not fools. These fish are not eating or living in oil contaminated places. Maybe some could have been trapped when the leaked oil was coming in shore. But those fish/creatures did not/could not have survived past that time.
> 
> During the oil spill, I watched a camera crew standing on the beach next to what looked like washed ashore crude. After they left, I went down to look myself at what they were reporting on..... it was algae... no crude...algae... Then I saw the report on the news myself and it was reported as ..... crude. I don't think they intended to do that, I simply think they didn't reach down to feel the algae to know any better.
> 
> News reporters want to report so they will. Research people want money to research, so they'll research to find something, anything. No news or findings is not profitable so there will be news and reports. Fish do not eat or live in crude. Crude does not sink. Crude is not invisible as some researchers would have you believe. We should just use our heads and not get caught up in the hype. I could have done the same as this thread over the incident above. But why? To hurt our area more??


Agreed.... (from the sick fish thread) It fits here too..

It doesn't matter. No matter what is seen/found/heard, it's dispersant or crude. Kneejerk reactions will continue. It's DWH/BP's fault. Don't worry about the actual truth, be it WHOEVERS fault, or whatever is actually found. Don't want to eat the fish? Fine, it's a free world, don't. It's always easier to take the "The BP Boogie man" path rather than really seeking the truth.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Downtime2 said:


> Agreed.... (from the sick fish thread) It fits here too..
> 
> It doesn't matter. No matter what is seen/found/heard, it's dispersant or crude. Kneejerk reactions will continue. It's DWH/BP's fault. Don't worry about the actual truth, be it WHOEVERS fault, or whatever is actually found. Don't want to eat the fish? Fine, it's a free world, don't. It's always easier to take the "The BP Boogie man" path rather than really seeking the truth.


Very True!


----------



## SteveFL

rdg0913 said:


> If what we dump into the ocean accidentally or on purpose did not find its way into the food chain then there wouldn't be any precautionary measures on how much seafood to eat because of mercury and pcb content,and petroleum hydrocarbons for that matter.


Those elements/compounds are water soluble. Oil and water do not mix. Oil's specific gravity is lighter than that of water. Oil will not sink in water, even with broken up with dispersants. That is why we keep seeing it wash up on shore; if it sank, we would never see another drop from the BP debacle.


----------



## jamessig

rdg0913 said:


> ....
> 
> Look closely at suspected tar balls because algae will adhere to it, algae will grow on anything, so if it looks like algae is that what it really is?



All you have to do is pick up a suspected tar ball and rub it apart between your fingers and then try to rinse the residue off with water. If it doesn't rinse off at all, it's probably tar. If it rinses off completely or the vast majority rinses off, then it can't be oil or tar. Simple.

I seriously doubt that algae would adhere to or grow on tar balls, but then I've only seen tar balls around here once and that was on the beach a few weeks after the Horizon disaster started last year.

If CatHunter would have been honest enough to answer my last question then there would have been little doubt that what he saw was in fact algae. It would have taken a solvent such as acetone, gas, lacquer thinner, etc. to get his boots clean. I can't imagine that he would have reboarded his boat if he had been walking around in actual tar balls without spending considerable time cleaning his boots with such a solvent and some rags.


----------



## Floppy

*Tar Balls*

Just an observation BUT, if it were in fact tar or, some substance with tar components, wouldn't the base of those concrete pipes seen in the background be 'blackened' by same? They look clean at the water's edge to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## rdg0913

*oil*

A large oil slick will eventually separate in to smaller slicks by wave action and wind, small globs will form and coagulate,floating sediment will adhere to it and will eventually solidify, hence the term tar ball and not oil ball.And yes algae will attach to tar balls.Every one has an opinion but at least base it on fact and not speculation


----------



## jamessig

rdg0913 said:


> A large oil slick will eventually separate in to smaller slicks by wave action and wind, small globs will form and coagulate,floating sediment will adhere to it and will eventually solidify, hence the term tar ball and not oil ball.And yes algae will attach to tar balls.Every one has an opinion but at least base it on fact and not speculation


Wrong. Tar balls form after all the lighter volatile compounds of crude oil evaporate or dissolve into the water and only the heavier components remain and these when broken up by wave action become tar balls.
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/32308/what-are-tar-balls.asp
As tar balls typically have a hard outer coating that is not particularly tacky I doubt if a significant amount of algae would stick to them, it's not like they are algae magnets after all, and certainly not to the extent of completely enveloping a tar ball in a coating of algae. Try growing some algae on fresh asphalt and let me know how successful you are.

You would do well to heed your own advice in your last sentence.


----------



## Capt.Eugene

jamessig said:


> Wrong. Tar balls form after all the lighter volatile compounds of crude oil evaporate or dissolve into the water and only the heavier components remain and these when broken up by wave action become tar balls.
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/32308/what-are-tar-balls.asp
> As tar balls typically have a hard outer coating that is not particularly tacky I doubt if a significant amount of algae would stick to them, it's not like they are algae magnets after all, and certainly not to the extent of completely enveloping a tar ball in a coating of algae. Try growing some algae on fresh asphalt and let me know how successful you are.
> 
> You would do well to heed your own advice in your last sentence.


after all the lighter volatile compounds of crude oil evaporate or dissolve into the water This Says It All


----------



## CatHunter

A few of you smart fellas in here are right after the mighty Mississippi river is done with us the last thing we need to be worried about is a few tar balls..


----------



## rdg0913

*oil*

To JAMESSIG

For the last time, algae can grow on tar balls.

Tar balls can serve as a substrate for developing bacteria, unicellular algae,and other microorganisms as well, many invertebrates like gastropods, polychaetes ,and crustaceans resistant to oil impact use them as shelter.

I can download the complete text and references later this evening but I doubt it would do any good , take an hour to read it. This s--t is getting old.


----------



## jamessig

rdg0913 said:


> ...
> 
> Look closely at suspected tar balls because algae will adhere to it, algae will grow on anything, so if it looks like algae is that what it really is?


You made an absolute statement that algae will adhere to tar balls, not that it might adhere to, or that it's possible for it to adhere to, tar balls. I never said it was impossible, as almost anything is possible when dealing with nature. I just said that I doubted it and that in my opinion it is unlikely that algae will adhere to or grow on tar balls to any significant extent. I am by no means an expert on tar balls and obviously neither are you as you were fundamentally wrong on how they form. 
PM or email to me the references you refer to. I will read them. 

Let's keep this civil.


----------



## rdg0913

Spank me, I missed one step in the process, and you sir were fundamentally wrong in stating that algae would not grow on tar balls. I'm done no longer worth the effort.


----------



## jamessig

Wrong again. I never said algae would not grow on tar balls. Nice try.


----------



## 69Viking

For the record I was in the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run on Saturday and ran from West of Brooks Bridge into the bayous of Fort Walton Beach and then to Niceville and then over to Destin Harbor and the water never looked so clear and clean. I can't remember the last time I could idle in Choctawhatchee Bay and see the bottom clearly in 15' of water but it was no problem on Saturday. Anybody starting rumors of oil in the local waters is just hurting our tourist industry and local economy. If you think you've seen oil in our local waters shut up about it until you've at least had it tested and prove that it's oil. There are a lot of business owners that would sure appreciate it.


----------



## jamessig

I hope this thread has run its course. The problem with algae balls is that they float and as they start to die they turn brownish/blackish and look a great deal like weathered oil or tar balls. A quick way to differentiate the two I posted earlier.



jamessig said:


> All you have to do is pick up a suspected tar ball and rub it apart between your fingers and then try to rinse the residue off with water. If it doesn't rinse off at all, it's probably tar. If it rinses off completely or the vast majority rinses off, then it can't be oil or tar. Simple.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Surf Bunny

69Viking said:


> For the record I was in the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run on Saturday and ran from West of Brooks Bridge into the bayous of Fort Walton Beach and then to Niceville and then over to Destin Harbor and the water never looked so clear and clean. I can't remember the last time I could idle in Choctawhatchee Bay and see the bottom clearly in 15' of water but it was no problem on Saturday. Anybody starting rumors of oil in the local waters is just hurting our tourist industry and local economy. If you think you've seen oil in our local waters shut up about it until you've at least had it tested and prove that it's oil. There are a lot of business owners that would sure appreciate it.


It's cleaner than before because of all the dispersants. :whistling:


----------



## Surf Bunny

Anyone consider what our waters look like now including the chemicals  and compare it to how it will look after the flood hits the gulf from the Mississippi. All those toxins will mix in with what we already have. Don't forget the nuclear waste - I believe there are four in the flooding area.


----------



## Missouri

69 Viking I like your last post,my family is thinking about coming down to Pensacola Beach this YEAR because we didn't last year because of that 3 letter word.Can anyone give me the REAL INFO.ARE Tar Balls still washing up on the BEACH.We always stay at SAN SOUCI CONDO ACROSS FROM PEG LEG PETES any info on that area.Thanks GUYS, not wanting to start anything JUST COME DOWN AND SPEND TIME AT BEACH and know the TRUTH.


----------



## FLbeachbum

Come on down and enjoy the beautiful beaches. Yes if you look hard you will find a small tar ball or two. We have natural seepage of oil in the gulf that over the past many years has produced more tar balls than we have this year. The sand and water are beautiful. Come on down.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Missouri said:


> 69 Viking I like your last post,my family is thinking about coming down to Pensacola Beach this YEAR because we didn't last year because of that 3 letter word.Can anyone give me the REAL INFO.ARE Tar Balls still washing up on the BEACH.We always stay at SAN SOUCI CONDO ACROSS FROM PEG LEG PETES any info on that area.Thanks GUYS, not wanting to start anything JUST COME DOWN AND SPEND TIME AT BEACH and know the TRUTH.



Missouri our beaches are fine. Come have fun!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Missouri said:


> 69 Viking I like your last post,my family is thinking about coming down to Pensacola Beach this YEAR because we didn't last year because of that 3 letter word.Can anyone give me the REAL INFO.ARE Tar Balls still washing up on the BEACH.We always stay at SAN SOUCI CONDO ACROSS FROM PEG LEG PETES any info on that area.Thanks GUYS, not wanting to start anything JUST COME DOWN AND SPEND TIME AT BEACH and know the TRUTH.


I wouldn't hesitate to come down. If you spend several days scouring the beach you might even be lucky enough to find one or two tar ball to take home as souvenirs.:thumbsup:


----------



## duckgrinder

I would like to know if there are any results yet? It's been 10 days since samples were taken, anyone care to report?


----------



## Surf Bunny

Navarre Beach May 14, 2011


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Missouri, (and whoever else) just as a follow-up....I'm assuming that you have been to the beach before, but just in case...you are probably aware that roughly 2/3 of the planet is covered by the ocean and from time to time things from that body of water wash up on the beach (plastic bottles, trash, dead whales, nasty looking "wtf-is-that" stuff, etc). So, while stolling or playing on the beach if you encounter any of these things, take care to avoid them and enjoy the remaining 99.99999999% of the unaffected area of beach.


----------



## hogdogs

.

Brent


----------



## Missouri

Thanks Guys and yes we have enjoyed the SUGAR WHITE SANDS before and always do alittle fishin, is Snapper Season July and AUGUST this year??????


----------



## Capt.Eugene

missouri Snapper season is June 1 thru July18


----------



## BuckWild

Surf Bunny said:


> Navarre Beach May 14, 2011


It's obvious you just like trying to stir the pot, for persons who don't know what they are looking at, is normal at times. That is not oil. All beaches have that grey/black looking sand in the surf line at different times. My guess it is lighter substance than the surrounding white sand and the surf rolls it to the surface. Just like panning for gold. It's not oil, and the beaches are perfectly fine.


----------



## prgault

Thank you...the black sand is a coomon occurence caused by organic matter mixing with the sand.

P_


----------



## bp-claim.com

Yeah sometimes a good story is better than the news for these people, I do think that the pictures that Cathunter showed speaks for them self and something if its from BP or not is going on down there. I will check it out next time I go over that way.


----------



## Surf Bunny

BuckWild said:


> It's obvious you just like trying to stir the pot, for persons who don't know what they are looking at, is normal at times. That is not oil. All beaches have that grey/black looking sand in the surf line at different times. My guess it is lighter substance than the surrounding white sand and the surf rolls it to the surface. Just like panning for gold. It's not oil, and the beaches are perfectly fine.


Sorry - but I can prove you wrong. Had a geologist come to the beach last night and he took samples. The UV lamp showed it's tar balls. I'll let you know when the samples come back if they are from MC 252. :thumbsup: Oh and I can post those photos too - but you'll tell me it sea weed. 

Guess what, the sea weed is dying and full of oil. Buy yourself a $2500 lamp and see for yourself. The beaches are toxic.


----------



## dockmaster

That discoloration has been on the beach, long before BP spilled there shit or did you forget....
You should take your UV light to a walmart parking lot some night. Definatly more oil there than on the beach....just saying
BillD


----------



## JoeyWelch

Surf Bunny said:


> Sorry - but I can prove you wrong. Had a geologist come to the beach last night and he took samples. The UV lamp showed it's tar balls. I'll let you know when the samples come back if they are from MC 252. :thumbsup: Oh and I can post those photos too - but you'll tell me it sea weed.
> 
> Guess what, the sea weed is dying and full of oil. Buy yourself a $2500 lamp and see for yourself. The beaches are toxic.


You are a funny little thing. Give us some more, I like it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nextstep




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

sound familiar.....:whistling:


----------



## BuckWild

Surf Bunny said:


> Sorry - but I can prove you wrong. Had a geologist come to the beach last night and he took samples. The UV lamp showed it's tar balls. I'll let you know when the samples come back if they are from MC 252. :thumbsup: Oh and I can post those photos too - but you'll tell me it sea weed.
> 
> Guess what, the sea weed is dying and full of oil. Buy yourself a $2500 lamp and see for yourself. The beaches are toxic.


Did you buy that lamp from the back of a "Scientist's" truck? There is oil everywhere in minute amounts. Why do you think they are getting away from 2 stroke motors? I bet if you put that UV lamp to my bed sheets, they will light up too. There aren't any tar balls in my bed, I can promise you. I will stick to my guns and say that is silt in the pics you posted. The sky is not falling. I'm done.


----------



## CatHunter

Play'N Hooky said:


> sound familiar.....:whistling:
> 
> lol that's pretty funny:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor

any official word on what this stuff is/was?


----------



## Surf Bunny

http://video.l3.fbcdn.net/cfs-l3-as...0&l3e=20110526160640&lh=095a12abbae064d0a1d7b


----------



## Surf Bunny




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

OH MY GOD!!!! LOOK AT ALL THAT OIL!!!!! THE BEACH IS PRACTICALLY COVERED IN IT!!! 

Oh wait....is that a kernnel of corn??


----------



## JoeyWelch

:table::table::table::table::table::table::table:


You can't be serious?


----------



## CatHunter

IS THAT GOLD ON THE BEACH!!:whistling:


----------



## nextstep




----------



## Realtor

Realtor said:


> any official word on what this stuff is/was?


again?


----------



## CatHunter

:whistling:


----------



## duckgrinder

Still no update on what this is after all the "samples" were taken? :laughing:


----------



## CatHunter

Nobody is going to post any results on here and u can thank a few individuals just rainbows and buttery flys out there:whistling:


----------



## SteveFL

I thought the oil was supposed to be on the Gulf floor and invisible.... now here it is on the beach glowing?? :confused1:


----------



## Surf Bunny

Test results have come in:

http://www.surfrideremeraldcoast.org/beach-report/phaseii-results/

Navarre Beach - 486,000ug/kg = 486mg/kg and the allowable limit is 50mg/kg for residential concentration levels. This is another sample from the marina in FWB. These blobs are showing up all over in Choctaw Bay and the ICW.

5/12/2011The Boat Marina, Fort Walton Beach, FL Yes Yes
ORO Goo like oily substance reported all over the marina area and adjacent ICW. Concentration was 43mg/kg.


----------



## JoeyWelch

WHAT!!! You mean that thing the size of your fingernail is oil!!!

My God!!! What are we gonna do now? I guess I was Wrong. Looks like this is the end. Been nice knowing y'all. Shouldn't be long now,..... any time now,........Any minute now.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

So let me get this straight...the glowing blob found on the beach (just the blob, not the sand on the beach) turned out to be 0.05% petroleum and the sample of the sludge found in the marina (just the sludge, not the water) turned out to be 0.004% petroleum? Is that right?

Did you analyze a chunk of the asphalt from the parking lot that you walked across to get to the beach? I mean thousands of people walk across that parking lot barefooted everyday.


----------



## CatHunter

geez this thread is still going, i have to say when i first saw all this stuff floating in fortwalton i was amazed i mean it was absolutely disgusting and what ticked me off was a few kids swimming around in it, but all said and done that was a while ago and believe me i have been looking for stuff just something oil, tar balls but to no prevail by the grace of the oil gods its all gone i have looked every where fliped rocks dug in the dirt ran under water cameras down, and to say the least i think they did a damn fine job cleaning it up. the fish are biting the beaches are pretty much clean what else do we need..


----------

